# Money



## stefnova (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello everyone, 

I have been reading and following the forum for a couple of days now, in search of some other insiders knowledge and current experiences about what's happening currently in Egypt.

My brother lives in Cairo, he has no internet where he lives and cannot get through to him on his mobile, I know he's fine (he managed to send us a text the day before yesterday) I have a few questions:

I understand there's no money in ATM's, banks are all closed ect. But I usually send my brother money via western union, I need to send him some money somehow so he can at least go to Sudan, (that's where we originally are from) and then home here in London, England. 

He has reassured me that there shouldn't be any problems and yes it will get worse before it get's better, but his arabic is not that good, all his ID's that he has on him is a british passort, uk driving licesnce ect, so even thou he doesn't look anyhting other than arab we still are a bit worried as other poster's on here have said they will if not already will start targeting the expats.

He has good friends there with him and we do know a few people in Egypt. But if it does get bad and he does end up getting into trouble he'll need to leave but for that to happen he needs money!! is there any other source where i can wire him money just so he's secured??

I hope those of you still out there are safe and sound. 

stef.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

there are many ATM's open. Banks are rumoured to reopen next Sunday or Monday

I'm in a safe area


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Banks should be back Sunday but there's a limit how much a person can withdraw in cash. I ain't sure of how much that is. 

But as an idea why not speak to our embassy to see if they can help you out getting some money to your brother? The FCO also plans another flight this weekend.


----------



## stefnova (Feb 4, 2011)

That's awesome. Thanks you for you quick responses shall wait till after Sunday.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

stefnova said:


> That's awesome. Thanks you for you quick responses shall wait till after Sunday.


I also tried to send money via Western Union once the internet connection was re-established but was told not possible as the Arab African bank was closed but they are going to contact me as soon as it is possible,in the meantime i am sending the money with someone who lives there and is going back in about a weeks time but that is to Hurghada so not much help to you unfortunately.Must be a very worrying time for you but if the banks open on Sunday inshaallah then hopefully you will be able to do it then.Hope your brother keeps safe and manages to get out soon.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Just had another thought.....these flights that are being organised to get British people out...apparently if you have no money in Egypt you can still get on the flight and pay at this end so if he could contact embassy that may be a way for him to get home.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

for sure you can pay later. Contact the British embassy and book on tomorrows flight, but prepare for a long wait.


----------



## stefnova (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you all for the responses, I've just managed to get hold of my brother to let him now I will try and send money as soon as the banks are open.

HP: thanks for the advice yes we are all worried about him, our place he's staying at is just outside the city a place called Madinet al Ebour, close to Mowgef al Aasher (if anyone knows it) and he says that there are no riots at all in the neighbourhood, all the locals are taking it in turns with each other to guard the area and houses/apartment buildings, So he's in a safe area. 

Thanks for letting me know about the embassy, I will also give them a call, although my brother is not keen on returning just yet, that's ok at least he's far away from the actual riots. 

Thanks again hope everyone is safe and sound again. 

Stef


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

stefnova said:


> Thank you all for the responses, I've just managed to get hold of my brother to let him now I will try and send money as soon as the banks are open.
> 
> HP: thanks for the advice yes we are all worried about him, our place he's staying at is just outside the city a place called Madinet al Ebour, close to Mowgef al Aasher (if anyone knows it) and he says that there are no riots at all in the neighbourhood, all the locals are taking it in turns with each other to guard the area and houses/apartment buildings, So he's in a safe area.
> 
> ...


Pleased to hear you have made contact and that he is in an area where not to much trouble just hope and pray he stays safe.


----------



## luminescent (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi,

I hope you have managed to find a way to help your brother. I tried sending money to Egypt on Monday and Wednesday this week but to no avail. Apparently there was only one Western Union agent open on Tuesday! I e-mailed WU customer service on the 8th, received the following reply 2 days later: 

"Thank you for contacting Western Union. We are writing regarding your inquiry.

The service to send money to Egypt has been temporarily suspended due to the civil unrest. Please check back in the future to verify availability. We apologize for any inconvenience."


If you do want to send money I would recommend Moneygram. Their customer service via e-mail is excellent. I received a response within 20mins, which was as follows:

"We are not experiencing any problems sending money to Egypt. If you know that there is any issue from our agents in South Africa who cannot make any transaction, please inform us."


I sent money and my fiance received it  I believe their fees are cheaper than WU.

I wish you all the best.


----------

